# Ics Keyboard Too Small



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone else feel this is amazing but too small?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yea, i've heard the same from a few people.
i hope a themer or anyone with the time cracks it open and does some modifying to make the keys bigger


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

What keyboard are you using? Is it an .apk or part of a ROM?


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> What keyboard are you using? Is it an .apk or part of a ROM?


Its an apk.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Where do you get this keyboard?


----------



## Wmedina1991 (Jun 20, 2011)

Its available on market


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

agree, a little small


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Drocka said:


> Where do you get this keyboard?


 https://market.android.com/details?id=inputmethod.latin.ported


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Same thing went on with stock gingerbread on cm7 and someone made the keys bigger hoping for same thing cause ics keyboard rocks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Same thing went on with stock gingerbread on cm7 and someone made the keys bigger hoping for same thing cause ics keyboard rocks
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I edited the dimensions but I can't get it to recompile correctly. Ill still keep trying it


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> I edited the dimensions but I can't get it to recompile correctly. Ill still keep trying it


Let me know if you get it....









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i want to use it! the gb keyboard was my favorite of any keyboard. my only problem is i run MIUI and i HAVE to have haptic feedback on (my next phone will have a physical keyboard). the only keyboard i found that will vibrate on keypress is swiftkey =(

and yes, i do have it enabled in the keyboards settings


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually the haptic feedback does work with MIUI. First of all, it is MIUI's bug. They STILL Haven't fixed that.

Secondly, with the ICS keyboard from the market, you can go into the settings->Advanced Settings->Vibration duration settings.

Change that to whatever your preference is. Just make sure it is >10 or so.
I have it at 20ms myself. Goodluck. SmartKeyboard also works well, as does ThumbKeyboard.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Actually the haptic feedback does work with MIUI. First of all, it is MIUI's bug. They STILL Haven't fixed that.
> 
> Secondly, with the ICS keyboard from the market, you can go into the settings->Advanced Settings->Vibration duration settings.
> 
> ...


He is correct







it's a miui bug on 90% of miui builds. I think it worked one week on my girlfriends inspire and then stopped again haha.


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried the ICS keyboard, and agree, it's too small for me. No matter what I try - ICS keyboard, Swiftkey, I always wind up going back to Thumb Keyboard. Lately I have enable haptic feedback. I used to hate it, but now ... for some reason ... I don't.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

rajones19 said:


> I tried the ICS keyboard, and agree, it's too small for me. No matter what I try - ICS keyboard, Swiftkey, I always wind up going back to Thumb Keyboard. Lately I have enable haptic feedback. I used to hate it, but now ... for some reason ... I don't.


Thumb keyboard is my go to. I'm going to give this one a try. I do love how big the space bar is. That's my complaint against most keyboards, a tiny spacebar. This one is huge.


----------

